# Push50's Uncle Z Sponsored 12 week Bulking Log



## Push50 (Nov 1, 2018)

I want to give a shout out and a big thank you to UNCLE Zand OTG85.  Uncle Z is sponsoring thislog and I am ever grateful for the opportunity to show exactly what I can dowith the right gear, diet and workout routine. 


Now a quick introduction.

I am 52 y/o at 5?6? and weigh in at 180 lbs.
I have been lifting weights for the better part of 9years... I run a very clean diet most of the year and even in the months thatmy diet is not as clean; I still strive to make healthy choices.  
At the age of 48, I entered my first amateur bodybuildingcompetition and have competed in two others since then.  This was a bucket list item and I have notdecided if I will ever compete again, however, I still run a cycle or two a yearand maintain a healthy life style so that if I decide to I am ready. When I am not on a cycle, I cruise on 200mg/Test Cyp./wk, 0.5-1.0 mg/Anastrzol as needed. Therefore, I never really run a post cycle.
My diet typically consists of Chicken, Fish, Shrimp, turkey,Ground Turkey, 90/10 Ground Beef, and Steak (lean) 1-2 times a week for dinner,broccoli, asparagus, Brussel sprouts, green beans, and since I am bulking, Iwill incorporate carbs with every meal.  
Typically, my meals are dependent on whether I am cutting orbulking and the only fluctuation is the volume that I take in and the additionof increased carbs and/or the assistance of mass gainers while bulking to pushmy calories up.  I will try to increasecaloric intake on bulks without the use of the mass gainers unless they arerequired to reach a caloric surplus. 
Current Macros:
Current BMR:1669.18 - based on the following demographics:


52 y/o

Male

66?

180 lbs.

Very Active Lifestyle (Extremely Active HardExercise 6-7 days/week)
 
Current RDI:


To gain 3.0lbs. week ( a. 4671)

To gain 4.0lbs. week ( b. 5171)

Currently, the goal is to gain 40 lbs. over thenext 12 weeks so my I am starting at the high end of my RDI and will mostlikely decrease it over time.  
Macros:


Protein - 40% 

467 gm

517 gm

Carbs - 40%

467 gm

517 gm

Fats - 20%

104 gm

115 gm

 

Fat: 1 gram = 9 calories 
Protein: 1 gram = 4 calories 
Carbohydrates: 1 gram = 4 calories




*Gear:*
Debol50mg/day-weeks 1-4
Test E- 600mg-weeks 1-12
Deca - 400mg/weeks1-12

 Anastrozole - 0.5mg - 1.0mg as Needed 
Prami onhand if Prolactin becomes an issue

*Other Vitamins/Supplements*

Isopure ZeroCab Protein
GNC ProPerformance Casein

AM

Lecithin 1200-2 qd
Taurine 1000-2 qd;
Omega 3,6,9 -2qd
Calcium 600-1 qd
Chromium picolinate 200mg-1 qd ; insulin?s cofactor 
Vanadyl sulfate 10mg- 1 qd; -Helps decrease InsulinResistance


PM
Potassium 99mg -1 qd
B12 1000 mg -1 mwf
CQ10 100mg -1 qd
L-Arginine 100mg - 2 qd 
D3 1000 iu-1 qd
Maca 500mg- 1 qd
Milk thistle 1000 mg 2qd
Magnesium 400 mg-1qd
Alpha liporic acid 200mg -1qd; antioxidant Health 
ASA 81mg-1 qd



*Typical meal plan atthe top end of my RDI looks like this:*
*Meals:*

*Meal 1*
P - Shake50gm/Protein
? cup oats
1 cup wholemilk
15 almonds


*Meal 2*
3 whole eggs
6 egg whites
1.5 cupspotatoes
Bagelw/Cream Cheese

*Meal 3*
P - Shake50gm/Protein
? cup oats
1 cup wholemilk
2 tblsnatural peanut butter
2 cups saladw/lite Italian dressing w/12 croutons


*Meal 4*
10 ozChicken Breast
2 cup Veggies(green beans, asparagus)
1.5 cupswhite rice

*Meal 5*
P - Shake50gm/Protein
? cup oats
1 cup wholemilk
2 tblsnatural peanut butter
2 cups saladw/lite Italian dressing w/12 croutons

*Meal 6*
8 oz Topsirloin steak
2 cups potatoes/orRice
1 cupBrussel sprouts
1 cup greenbeans

 RDI for 4.0lbs/week = 5171 Calories

*Before Bed Snack *Total: 5180 Calories P=38% C=37% F=25%

2 scoopsCasein Protein                                                  Total CaloriesBurned: 4021
*
Workout:*



Size and Strength Program by: TrevorKouritzin
I will list the daily routines as Iconduct them.


----------



## Push50 (Nov 1, 2018)

Here are my touchdown pics. 
Deca-250mg x 2
Test E- 250mg x 3
Dbol- 10mg x 150

Clarity is great.  Shipping was fast  and packaging was very discrete.


----------



## Push50 (Nov 1, 2018)

Beginning photos:












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Push50 (Nov 2, 2018)

So! First pin was smooth.  No PIPnoted and no residual pain in my hip throughout the day.  The dbol gave mesome good pumps during my morning workout. 

Inclined Bench  - 100x5x12

Superset
Crush Press- 35x5x12 
Inclined Flies - 15x5x12

Cable Crossovers - 35x5x12

Narrow Grip Bench - 80x5x12

Seated Overhead EZ Bar Tricep Extensions 35x5x12

Single Arm Cable Press-down - 50x5x12

EZ Bar Preacher Curl - 45x5x12

Standing Alternating Dumbbell Hammer Curl - 35x5x12

High Pulley Single Arm Curl - 50x5x12


----------



## Push50 (Nov 3, 2018)

So today was a light day. Ran some upper and lower back routines. I will start running my workout routine on Monday. Wednesday and Sundays will be off days comprised of yoga, stretches and massage. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Push50 (Nov 5, 2018)

So this is the routine I will be running each week:

Monday ? Upper Body Strength

Tuesday ? Lower Body Strength
Wednesday - OFF
Thursday ? Back/Shoulders Size
Friday ? Chest/Arms Size
Saturday ? Legs Size
Sunday ? OFF
I am currently staying away from cardio because I do not want to burn any unnecessary calories.


----------



## Push50 (Nov 5, 2018)

Today was injection #2.  Still no PIP.  Injection was very smooth.  

Gear
Deca 200 mg
Test E 300 mg
Dbol 0 mg pre-workout and 10mg every 4 hours- Total 50mg/day

Todays Workout:
Upper Body Strength
Rest Periods: 120-180seconds between sets
Wide Grip Pull Ups 3 x 10

Bent Over Barbell Row - 170 @ 5 x 6
Narrow Grip T-Bar Row 105 @ 3 x 6
Standing Overhead Barbell Press - 45 @ 5 x 6
Incline Dumbbell Press - 35?s @ 5 x 6
Weighted Bench Dips - 25 @ 3 x 6
EZ Bar Skull Crushers - 65 @ 3 x 6
EZ Bar Bicep Curls - 65 @ 3 x 6


----------



## Push50 (Nov 5, 2018)

Now I would like to pose a question if anyone would like to answer it. 
 How Much Food Is TOO Much?

I started 2 week's ago trying to consume all of my calories with food!!! That's a tough challenge.  I could eat 5000 calories with no problem when I was younger, not anymore.   Once I get over 3800 or so t is basically forcing food down and I'm miserable all day.  

If  use a mass gainer I can cut my total calories to be eaten by about 2000  Mae my life a little easier.

So I did theshake post workout and between that and breakfast I am already at 2300+calories.  Does anyone else use massgainers?  I mean at this rate hitting my5000 will not be an issue.


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 5, 2018)

Sorry late to this party but I will be following along for your journey brother. Good luck and awesome starting point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Push50 (Nov 6, 2018)

Ok, so yesterday was the first day I incorporated the mass gainerinto my diet.  This was an immense help andI did not feel miserable like I have over the past 2-week?s trying to eat all5100 calories. So my total caloric intake for the day were: 5254 but I am notsatisfied with my macro. Currently myfats and proteins are ass backwards. 
Macros:
Carbs - 43%
Fats - 38%
Proteins - 19%
Definitely need to get a handle on this.  I have also started incorporating some cardiointo my workouts to keep fat gains at bay. 

So I was up by 2:45am and in the gym by 3:15am
Workout as follows:
 Tuesday - Lower BodyStrength
Rest Periods: 120-180seconds between sets
Squats - 220@5 x 6
Front Squats - 170@3 x 6
Deadlifts - 105@5 x 6
Lying Leg Curls - 70@3 x 6
Seated Calf Raises - 105@3 x 6 w/toes (In, Out, Straight)
Standing Calf Raises - 170@5 x 6 w/toes (In, Out, Straight)
Cardio: Treadmill - 8%@3mph - 30 minutes
 I still haven?t seen any calf or low back pumps.  I don?t expect to see them until week3-4. Feeling good though. I little cocky throughout the day but anawesome sense of ?Damn I Feel Good? generally a great sense of wellbeing.


----------



## Push50 (Nov 7, 2018)

Wednesdays are an off day. I did some stretches and yoga for 45 minutes and then cardio on thetreadmill for 30 minutes@8%-3mph. A little HIIT on heavy bag - 30 seconds on 15seconds off for 4.5 minutes.
Meals yesterday did not quite hit the 5100 mark.  Total intake was 4253 but my macros were alittle closer to where I want them.
Carb - 40
Protein - 35
Fats - 25

Today lowback is a little tight but I think it is more form the deadlifts yesterday asopposed to the dbol. I have been having a little trouble sleeping.  Not sure if it is the gear or just workrelated stress. It is that time of yearwhen layoffs roll around and I am the person that has to decide who stays andwho goes. The up side is that they havea guaranteed call back in the spring, but still, unemployment is not apaycheck. 

Anyway,beyond that I do still have a basic sense of wellbeing, not really moody or aggressive.  I?ll hit it hard in the gym and that?s whereit stays.


----------



## Push50 (Nov 8, 2018)

Today?s workout was back and Shoulders for Size. 

Super set
V grip standing pull downs/ wide grip pull downs. 110/160@5x12

Chest supported row 80@5x12
Narrow grip low pulley. 50@3x12

Super set
Straight arm rope pull down 30@3x12
Back hyperextensions 3x12

Dumbbell shoulder press 30@5x12
Dumbbell side lay 15@3x12
Front raise ez bar- bar@3x12
Bent over rear felt raise 25@3x12

Super set
Upright row ez bar 60@3x12
Rope to face 40@3x12

Cardio@8%-3mph for 30 minutes 

Been in a conference all day so diet has been ugh!!

Gear today:
Test E 300mg
Deca 200mg
Dbol 50mg



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Push50 (Nov 10, 2018)

Legs - Size
Superset
Lying curls 70@5x12
Extensions 70@5x12 
Super Set
Leg Press 150@5x12
Walking Lunges 35@4x10 
Abduction/Deduction 20@5x12
Glute Kick Backs 20@5x12
Donkey Calf Raises -Wife@5x12 
Super Set
Seated Calf Raises 130@5x12
Single Leg Press 89@5x12.   
No gear
Weekends I will not count calories. I still get up at 3 / preworkout shake. 
Workout till5-5:30 eat breakfast. 
From there it just depends on what the wife has me doing. 
Any lost calories can be made up tonight. Wife is fixing ham, homemade Mac n cheese, street corn, pineapple upside down cake and I don?t know what else. Calories will not be less than 4000 for the day.  
Low back pumps started a couple days ago initially just thought it was from workout. Definitely the Dbol. Gaveling pumps in biceps when holding and reading something. A little annoying when your shopping and the wife keeps haveing you read the fine print and expiration dates. 
Started haveing a little indigestion mist notably if I don?t eat for more than 3 hours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Push50 (Nov 12, 2018)

So! Sunday wasmy off day.  Did some yoga and stretcheswith the wife and then massages.Diethas been a little hard to rein in.Todayis going ok.I am currently at 2800calories and my Macros are:
Carbs - 50
Protein - 28
Fats - 22

Today?sworkout:

Monday -Upper Body Strength
RestPeriods: 120-180 seconds between sets

Wide GripPull Ups 4 x 10
Bent OverBarbell Row - 170 @ 5 x 6
Narrow GripT-Bar Row 105 @ 3 x 6
StandingOverhead Barbell Press - 45 @ 5 x 6
InclineDumbbell Press - 35?s @ 5 x 6
WeightedBench Dips - 25 @ 3 x 6
EZ Bar SkullCrushers - 65 @ 3 x 6
EZ Bar Bicep Curls - 75 @ 3 x 6

Gear:
Test E 300mg
Deca 200mg
Dbol 50mg

Feelingstronger each day but I am still a little hesitant to push the weight up tofar.  I will increase at small incrementsand see what happens.Just so all know, Iam 52 and that is a consideration. I also have Parsonage Turner Syndrome, whichflares up occasionally when I push too hard and over exert my rightshoulder.This shoulder has also beenrepaired due to a complete supraspinatus tear and a 3/4 Subscapularis tear.PR on Bench.The last time I benched heavy.
As always, Iam open to suggestions..


----------



## Push50 (Nov 13, 2018)

Diet is coming along but still struggle occasionally to hitmy protein mark.  I am going to try toincorporate more eggs/egg whites in to my meal plans. I am currently sitting at 3683 calories forthe day and still have 2 shakes and a meal to get through. 
Macros:
Carbs - 43%
Fats - 31%
Proteins - 26%

Workout as follows:
 Tuesday - Lower BodyStrength
Rest Periods: 120-180seconds between sets
Squats - 220@5 x 6
Front Squats - 170@3 x 6
Deadlifts - 175@5 x 6 - *up 70 lbs. from last week*.
Lying Leg Curls - 70@3 x 6
Seated Calf Raises - 105@3 x 6 w/toes (In, Out, Straight)
Standing Calf Raises - 220@5 x 6 w/toes (In, Out, Straight) *- up 50 lbs. form last week*
No gear today.  Last ThursdayI reported some PIP and figured it was from sitting in a conference allday. My pin yesterday had no PIP, andstill none noted today. I think I wasright and all the sitting was the cause last week. .


----------



## Push50 (Nov 14, 2018)

Wednesdays are an off day. I did some stretches and yoga for 45 minutes

Macros: sofar today with 2754 calories
Carb - 47
Protein - 30
Fats - 23


Trying to keep stress in check.  This time of year,that in itself is a big challenge.Ihave seen some strength gain but noting crazy.I am still a little reluctant to push too hard to fast.An injury will not get me anywhere.I willPost some Updated Pic tomorrow.


----------



## Push50 (Nov 15, 2018)

Today -  Back/Shoulders Size
Rest Periods: 60 - 90 seconds between sets

Super-Set
Wide GripPull Downs 160@5 x 12
StandingNarrow Grip V-Bar Pull Down 160@5 x 12

ChestSupported Barbell Row - 80@5 x 12

Narrow GripLow Pulley Cable Row - 50@3 x 12

Super-Set
Straight ArmRope Pulldown - 50@3 x 12
BackHyperextensions - 50@3 x 12

DumbbellShoulder Press - 30@5 x 12

DumbbellSide Lat Raise - 30@3 x 12

Standing EZBar Front Lat Raise - 35@3 x 12

Bent OverRear Delt Raise - 30@3 x 12

Super-Set
EZ BarUpright Row 65@3 x 12
Rope Pull toFace - 50@3 x 12


Calories area little low currently.  2850 so far. 
Macros:
Carbs 50
Protein 30
Fats 20  
A littlecloser on the macros but still a struggle at times.  

Gear:
EP Test E300 mg
EP Deca 200mg
Dbol 50mg


----------



## Push50 (Nov 15, 2018)

No big changes expected yet but I have added 6.8 lbs over the last 2 weeks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Push50 (Nov 16, 2018)

No workout this morning, I will have to try to find timethis evening. If I don?t get this workout in, I will push Friday to Saturdayand Saturday to Sunday.   I had to go to a health screening this morningat work. 
Typical biometrics ran:


 B/P =130/88 a little on the high side but not too bad considering 600 mg Test, 400mgDeca a week and 50mg Dbol every day.  Igenerally check it 3-4 times a week prior to my workouts.  .  

Height = 65.5?

Weight = 186.8

Waist = 34.5?

Glucose(fasting) = 94

HDL = 20 a little low)

LDL = did not even register it was apparently solow.  I?ll have my Primary recheck this!!

Triglycerides = 93

Total Cholesterol = 172
I am happy with my results and plan to continue to monitoringmy B/P.


----------



## Montego (Nov 16, 2018)

Not bad not bad.

Glad to see someone monitor general health. Isn't very common.


----------



## Push50 (Nov 16, 2018)

I figure if my overall health isn?t what it should be then I don?t need to run gear. I?m not getting any younger but I don?t have to feel old either. Life is a challenge that we have to meet head on and take control of the aspects that we can change. Have a great weekend brother. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Push50 (Nov 19, 2018)

So! Sundaywas supposed to be a day off.  MissedFriday?s workout so I shifted Friday to Saturday and Saturday to Sunday. 

*Saturday:*
**** - Chest/Arms Size
Rest Periods: 60 - 90 seconds between sets
Super-Set
Flat CrushPress 30@3 x 12
InclinedFlies 15@ 3 x 12

Inclined Bench - 100@5 x 12

Cable Crossovers - 30@3 x 12

Closed Grip Bench - 100@3 x 12

Seated EZ Bar Overhead Tricep Extensions - 45@3 x 12 

Single Arm Cable Press downs 50@3 x 12

Preacher Curls - 65@3 x 12

Standing Alternating Hammer Curls - 30@3 x 12

High Pulley Single Arm Bicep Curls - 30@3 x 12


*Sunday:*
**** - Legs Size
Rest Periods: 60 - 90 seconds between sets

Super-Set
HamstringCurls - 5 x 12
LegExtensions - 5 x 12

Super-Set
Leg Press -5 x 12
WalkingLunges - 5 x 10


Super-Set
CableAbductors 3 x 10
CableDeductors - 3 x 10

Glute KickBacks 3 x 12

Donkey CalfRaises - 5 x 12

Super-Set
Seated CalfRaises - 5 x 12
Single LegPress - 5 x 12

Calf Raises- 5 x 12 Toes (In, Out, Straight) 



Today?sworkout:

Monday - UpperBody Strength
RestPeriods: 120-180 seconds between sets

Wide GripPull Ups 4 x 10
Bent OverBarbell Row - 170 @ 5 x 6
Narrow GripT-Bar Row 105 @ 3 x 6
StandingOverhead Barbell Press - 65 @ 5 x 6 increased 20 lbs
InclineDumbbell Press - 35?s @ 5 x 6
WeightedBench Dips - 25 @ 3 x 6
EZ Bar SkullCrushers - 65 @ 3 x 6
EZ Bar Bicep Curls - 75 @ 3 x 6

Gear:
Test E 300mg
Deca 200mg
Dbol 50mg


----------



## Push50 (Nov 20, 2018)

Tuesday - Lower BodyStrength
Rest Periods: 120-180seconds between sets
Squats - 220@5 x 6
Front Squats - 170@3 x 6
Deadlifts - 175@5 x 6
Lying Leg Curls - 70@3 x 6
Seated Calf Raises - 105@3 x 6 w/toes (In, Out, Straight)
Standing Calf Raises - 220@5 x 6 w/toes (In, Out, Straight) 
No gear today.  
I have heard that deca will increase your hunger.  It has not happened yet, but I am only at day20. I am expecting to see more from thedeca between weeks 4-5. 
Do you guys think this is a realistic expectation?
I know many people do not see any results from deca beforeweek 6, with NPP I generally would start seeing results at week 4, of coursethat is when coupled with Tren at 500-700 a week.  . Other that the ester.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Nov 25, 2018)

Great list! Impressed totally!


----------



## Push50 (Nov 25, 2018)

I?m just starting week 4 so I am expecting to start seeing results from the deca over the next couple weeks. I?m also on my last 5 days of Dbol so timing is right where it should be. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Push50 (Nov 26, 2018)

So! I did alot of slacking last week.  I took offwork Thursday - Sunday. I have not takenmore than a weekend off all year, so it was well deserved. I still hit my workouts, ate excessively but didnot log any of my activities. I am backat it and will continue to log and let you know where I am. Currently I am in week 4 of my 12 weekbulk. I have 4 more days of Dbol@50mg/day and then it will just be Test E and Deca. I fully expect to start seeing some results fromthe Deca over the next 2 weeks so I am completing the Dbol at just the righttime. I am starting to retain a minimal amount ofwater and I have also put on a little fat, I will run a 7 point later this weekto reassess where I am. I have not been doingany cardio because I am trying to conserve every calorie I can for growth. 

Today?sworkout:

Monday -Upper Body Strength
RestPeriods: 120-180 seconds between sets

Wide GripPull Ups 5 x 10
Bent OverBarbell Row - 170 @ 5 x 6
Narrow GripT-Bar Row 105 @ 3 x 6
StandingOverhead Barbell Press - 45 @ 5 x 6
InclineDumbbell Press - 35?s @ 5 x 6
WeightedBench Dips - 25 @ 3 x 6
EZ Bar SkullCrushers - 65 @ 3 x 6
EZ Bar Bicep Curls - 75 @ 3 x 6

Current Calories and Macros: 2685 total calories
Carbs: 50
Proteins: 28
Fats: 22
On track andpushing towards the goal.

Gear:
Test E 300mg
Deca 200mg
Dbol 50mg

Still feelingstronger each day and still a little hesitant to push the weight up to far tofast.  I have been in a great mood and mysex drive has been through the roof. Ihave had some issues with erections not being as hard and not lasting as longor hitting a soft erection state. Thatreally becomes an issue when the sex drive is elevated. I addressed this issue quickly and easily withViagra, the Quicker Pecker Upper!


----------



## Push50 (Nov 26, 2018)

A couple of photo updates for week #4. Limited a little because I shot them in my office.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Push50 (Nov 27, 2018)

Total calories today 5241
carbs 46%
Protein 27%
Fats 27% 
Today?s workout was lower body strength. 
Squats 210@5x6@
Front squat 140@5x6
Dead lifts 120@5x6
Calf raises Standing 210@5x6
Calf raises Seated 90@5x6
Leg curls 65@5x6 
Over all good day. Mood has been great, no uncontrollable aggression and tolerateting  people?s stupidity fairly well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Push50 (Nov 28, 2018)

No workouts on Wednesday. I did some stretches and yoga for 45 minutes

Macros: sofar today with 3295 calories
Carb - 51
Protein - 26
Fats - 23

The wife says that she can see some size difference in mybiceps and lats.  Maybe I am a little tooself-critical but I do not see it. I seethe increase in fat around my waistline and some decrease in the visibility ofmy abs. 
Patience, Hard work and Great Gear will get me where I needto be.  Its only week #4.


----------



## Push50 (Nov 29, 2018)

Back/Shoulders Size
Rest Periods: 60 - 90 seconds between sets

Super-Set
Wide GripPull Downs 160@5 x 12
StandingNarrow Grip V-Bar Pull Down 160@5 x 12

ChestSupported Barbell Row - 80@5 x 12

Narrow GripLow Pulley Cable Row - 50@3 x 12

Super-Set
Straight ArmRope Pulldown - 50@3 x 12
BackHyperextensions - 50@3 x 12

DumbbellShoulder Press - 30@5 x 12

DumbbellSide Lat Raise - 30@3 x 12

Standing EZBar Front Lat Raise - 35@3 x 12

Bent OverRear Delt Raise - 30@3 x 12

Super-Set
EZ BarUpright Row 65@3 x 12
Rope Pull toFace - 50@3 x 12


Calories areon track, currently at 3754. 
Macros:
Carbs 55
Protein 25
Fats 20

Gear:
EP Test E300 mg
EP Deca 200mg
Dbol 50mg -tomorrow is my last day for dbol


----------



## Push50 (Nov 29, 2018)

Week 1 & 4 side by side. I am seeing a little size increase in my biceps and a little more fullness in my shoulders. Definitely a decrease in the visibility of my abs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Push50 (Nov 30, 2018)

Chest/Arms Size
Rest Periods: 60 - 90 seconds between sets

Super-Set
Flat Crush Press 30@3 x 12
Inclined Flies 15@ 3 x 12

Inclined Bench - 100@5 x 12

Cable Crossovers - 30@3 x 12

Closed Grip Bench - 100@3 x 12

Seated EZ Bar Overhead Tricep Extensions - 45@3 x 12 

Single Arm Cable Press downs 50@3 x 12

Preacher Curls - 65@3 x 12

Standing Alternating Hammer Curls - 30@3 x 12

High Pulley Single Arm Bicep Curls - 30@3 x 12

I am not sure what the difference is today, but the pumps that I am having in my biceps is absolutely insane.  I even get pumps when I am talking on my phone.  Today was my last day of Dbol, I?ve had some pumps during workouts but nothing like this.  Over the past week, I have been a little on edge due to work and I have noticed that I am a little bit more aggressive, even during sex.  The wife is not complaining though and I have not ripped anyone?s head off at work, Yet!

TotalCalories so far today = 3790
Carbs - 44
Protein - 27
Fats - 29

This week I have been consistent with my caloric intake, with the exception of Monday.  Monday I fell short by about 1200 calories.Overall, it has been a good week and hopefully the weekend will even be better.


----------



## Push50 (Dec 1, 2018)

Legs / Size 
Superset
Leg Extensions 70@5x12
Hamstring Curls 70@5x12 
Superset 
Leg Press 180@5x12
Walking lunges 35x10 
Adductors/Deductors 20@5x10
Glute kick backs 20@5x10
Donkey Calf Raises -wife@5x10 
Have not tracked my meals or calories today. I feel a little guilty about it but I think my mind needed a break.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek Wilson (Dec 2, 2018)

Push50 said:


> No workouts on Wednesday. I did some stretches and yoga for 45 minutes
> 
> Macros: sofar today with 3295 calories
> Carb - 51
> ...



This is just awesome! yoga is always a great deal. I am doing this always....


----------



## Push50 (Dec 3, 2018)

So! Sundaywas massages, yoga and relaxing with the wife. 


Today?sworkout:

Monday -Upper Body Strength
RestPeriods: 120-180 seconds between sets

Wide GripPull Ups 6 x 10
Bent OverBarbell Row - 170 @ 5 x 6
Narrow GripT-Bar Row 105 @ 3 x 6
StandingOverhead Barbell Press - 45 @ 5 x 6
InclineDumbbell Press - 35?s @ 5 x 6
WeightedBench Dips - 25 @ 3 x 6
EZ Bar SkullCrushers - 75 @ 3 x 6
EZ Bar Bicep Curls - 75 @ 3 x 6

Current Calories and Macros: 4040 total calories
Carbs: 58
Proteins: 22
Fats: 20

Gear:
Test E 300mg
Deca 200mg

BecauseMontego1 called me out on my diet, I am reevaluating it to determine where Ishould be. 
So I spent Sunday afternoon doing meal prep just like I would for a cut, with theexception that I don?t generally incorporate carbs this high on a cut.  I usually utilize fats for energy and carbsfor growth.Does anyone feel that mythinking on this is off?

Meals preppedare as follow:

Meal 1 
2 packets Cream of Wheat
2 tbls. I can't believe it?s not butter

Meal 2
Bulk 1340 1/2 serving
1 scoop Whey
 1/2 scoop Casein
1.5 cupswhole milk
1 cup broccoli 

Meal 3
7 ozboneless skinless chicken breast
1.5 cupswild rice
1/4 cup homemadeMushroom Gravy

Meal 4 
Bulk 1340 ? serving
1 scoop Whey
 1/2 scoop Casein
1.5 cupswhole milk
1/2 cup carrots


----------



## Push50 (Dec 3, 2018)

Meals:
Beef chili verde with Potatoes

Chicken breast with wild rice and mushroom gravy

Ground Beef 90/10 with mashed potatoes

Green Beans and rice

These will be used in conjunction with my mass gainer and breakfast. 
Breakfast will berry from oatmeal, cream of wheat to eggs/egg whites hash browns and ham. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Push50 (Dec 5, 2018)

Made a few changes to the diet on Tuesday.

Meal 1(Pre-Workout)
2 packetsOatmeal
1 ScoopCasein Protein
2 TblsNatural PB

Meal 2(Post Workout)
3 Extra LgEggs
3 Egg Whites
2 oz Ham

Meal 3
Ground Beef  90/10 - 5.5 oz
Mashed Potatoes
Broccoli .5 cup
Carrots .5 cup

Meal 4
Ground Turkey 93/7- 6 oz
Green Beans1 cup
White Rice -1.5 cups

Meal 5
2 Tostadas (Beef,Bean, Lettuce, Tomatoes, Cheese and Queso)

Meal 6
1 Scoop Casein

I think I mightkeep the mass gainer in my diet just to get an additional 7-800 calories ontr5aining days.  I have cut milk from mydiet and will focus on carbs more on training days.

TotalCalories: 2638
Macros:
Carbs - 36%
Fats - 34%
Proteins - 30%

This is still a work in progress.  

Tuesdays Workout as follows:
Lower Body Strength
Rest Periods: 120-180seconds between sets
Squats - 220@5 x 6
Front Squats - 170@3 x 6
Deadlifts - 175@5 x 6
Lying Leg Curls - 70@3 x 6
Seated Calf Raises - 105@3 x 6 w/toes (In, Out, Straight)
Standing Calf Raises - 220@5 x 6 w/toes (In, Out, Straight) 
No gear today.  

No workouts on Wednesday. I did some stretches and yoga for 45 minutes.
Cardio 30 minutes on treadmill: 3.5mph at 8%


----------



## Push50 (Dec 6, 2018)

Back/Shoulders Size
Rest Periods: 60 - 90 seconds between sets

Super-Set - increased by 10 lbs
Wide GripPull Downs 170@5 x 12
StandingNarrow Grip V-Bar Pull Down 170@5 x 12

ChestSupported Barbell Row - 100@5 x 12 - increased by 20 lbs

Narrow GripLow Pulley Cable Row - 70@3 x 12 - increased by 20 lbs

Super-Set
Straight ArmRope Pulldown - 70@3 x 12 increased by 20 lbs
BackHyperextensions - 50@3 x 12

DumbbellShoulder Press - 30@5 x 12

DumbbellSide Lat Raise - 30@3 x 12

Standing EZBar Front Lat Raise - 35@3 x 12

Bent OverRear Delt Raise - 30@3 x 12

Super-Set
EZ BarUpright Row 65@3 x 12
Rope Pull toFace - 50@3 x 12


Calories,currently at 1828. 
Macros:
Carbs 30
Protein 28
Fats 42

Gear:
EP Test E300 mg
EP Deca 200mg


----------



## Push50 (Dec 7, 2018)

Chest/Arms Size
Rest Periods: 60 - 90 seconds between sets

Super-Set
Flat CrushPress 30@3 x 12
InclinedFlies 15@ 3 x 12

InclinedBench - 100@5 x 12

CableCrossovers - 30@3 x 12

Closed GripBench - 100@3 x 12

Seated EZBar Overhead Tricep Extensions - 45@3 x 12 

Single ArmCable Press downs 50@3 x 12

PreacherCurls - 65@3 x 12

StandingAlternating Hammer Curls - 30@3 x 12

High PulleySingle Arm Bicep Curls - 30@3 x 12

So far todayhas been a good day.  Work is slowingdown a little and I am starting to see some light at the end of thetunnel. I feel good. No bloat now and I am trying to keep the dieton track. Had a few times where my BPwas slightly elevated but that seem to have resolved itself. I contribute most of it to stressors at work. 


TotalCalories so far today = 1800
Carbs - 34
Protein - 35
Fats - 31


----------



## Push50 (Dec 10, 2018)

So! Sundaywas massages, yoga and relaxing with the wife. 

Today?sworkout:

Monday -Upper Body Strength
RestPeriods: 120-180 seconds between sets

Wide GripPull Ups 6 x 12
Bent OverBarbell Row - 170 @ 5 x 6
Narrow GripT-Bar Row 105 @ 3 x 6
StandingOverhead Barbell Press - 45 @ 5 x 6
InclineDumbbell Press - 35?s @ 5 x 6
WeightedBench Dips - 25 @ 3 x 6
EZ Bar SkullCrushers - 75 @ 3 x 6
EZ Bar Bicep Curls - 75 @ 3 x 6
Meal 1
1 Scoop Whey
? ScoopCasein
2 servings Creamof Wheat
2 tblsNatural PB

Meal 2
3 ex. lgEggs
3 egg whites
6 oz steak

Meal 3
6 oz ChickenBreast
? cupMushroom Gravy
1-1/2 cups WildRice

Meal 4
6 oz ChickenBreast
2 cups Broccoli

Current Calories and Macros: 1963 total calories
Carbs: 31
Proteins: 45
Fats: 24

Gear:
Test E 300mg
Deca 200mg
Stillfeeling good.  No mental meltdowns, noout of control aggression. The aggressionis maintained in the gym where it should be. Sex drive is through the roof and stamina is right there as well.  Great sense of wellbeing and lifeoutlook.


----------



## Push50 (Dec 11, 2018)

Still making changes to the diet.  

Meal 1(Pre-Workout)
2 packetsOatmeal
1/2 ScoopCasein Protein
1scoopo Isopure
2 TblsNatural PB

Meal 2(Post Workout)
3 Extra LgEggs
3 Egg Whites
6 oz steak

Meal 3
2 ScoopsIsopure Protein
8 almonds

TotalCalories: 1449
Macros:
Carbs - 19%
Fats -31%
Proteins - 50%

This is still a work in progress.  

Tuesdays Workout as follows:
Lower Body Strength
Rest Periods: 120-180seconds between sets
Squats - 220@5 x 6
Front Squats - 170@3 x 6
Deadlifts - 175@5 x 6
Lying Leg Curls - 70@3 x 6
Seated Calf Raises - 105@3 x 6 w/toes (In, Out, Straight)
Standing Calf Raises - 220@5 x 6 w/toes (In, Out, Straight) 
No gear today.


----------



## Push50 (Dec 12, 2018)

No workouts on Wednesday. I did some stretches and yoga for 45 minutes and then hit the treadmillfor 30 minutes at 3.5 mph/8% incline.
Macros: 
Carb - 5
Protein - 60
Fats - 35

Still tryingto dial in the diet.  Calories arerunning a little lower than I would like but carbs are coming down and proteinsare coming up. I am currently in week 6so I am expecting to start seeing some changes over the next couple week andwill try to keep the calories up with a focus on the proteins since decaincreases protein synthesis and promotes nitrogen retention. I have not seen very much water retentionyet, though I notice some occasionally due to some increases in blood pressureand headaches. This minimal water retention,I mitigate through utilizing coffee, the caffeine, as a diuretic. This relieves the headaches and brings myblood pressure back within normal ranges.


----------



## Push50 (Dec 13, 2018)

Back/Shoulders Size
Rest Periods: 60 - 90 seconds between sets

Super-Set - increased by 10 lbs
Wide GripPull Downs 170@5 x 12
StandingNarrow Grip V-Bar Pull Down 170@5 x 12

ChestSupported Barbell Row - 100@5 x 12 - increased by 20 lbs

Narrow GripLow Pulley Cable Row - 70@3 x 12 - increased by 20 lbs

Super-Set
Straight ArmRope Pulldown - 70@3 x 12 increased by 20 lbs
BackHyperextensions - 50@3 x 12

DumbbellShoulder Press - 30@5 x 12

DumbbellSide Lat Raise - 30@3 x 12

Standing EZBar Front Lat Raise - 35@3 x 12

Bent OverRear Delt Raise - 30@3 x 12

Super-Set
EZ BarUpright Row 65@3 x 12
Rope Pull toFace - 50@3 x 12


Calories,currently at 1430 
Macros:
Carbs 18
Protein 45
Fats 37

Pre-workoutMeal
2 servingsOatmeal
2 tblsNatural PB
1 scoopCasein

PostWorkout Meal
3 Extra LgEgg
3  Egg Whites
6 oz Steak

Meal 3 
ProteinShake 
18 almonds


Gear:
EP Test E300 mg
EP Deca 200mg


----------



## Push50 (Dec 14, 2018)

Chest/Arms Size
Rest Periods: 60 - 90 seconds between sets

Super-Set
Flat CrushPress 35@4x 12 increase of 5 lbs.
InclinedFlies 15@ 3 x 12

InclinedBench - 100@5 x 12

CableCrossovers - 30@3 x 12

Closed GripBench - 100@3 x 12

Seated EZBar Overhead Tricep Extensions - 65@4 x 12 increase of 20lbs.

Single ArmCable Press downs 50@3 x 12

PreacherCurls - 65@3 x 12

StandingAlternating Hammer Curls - 30@3 x 12

High PulleySingle Arm Bicep Curls - 30@3 x 12

Stillfeeling good.

Only issuethat I am currently dealing with is that my sex drive is in overdrive.  It has not been unusual for me to try an beintimate with the wife at least 3-4 times a day, but, she is starting to feel wipedout. I try to be understanding but sometimes it is just pure animal instinct that?sdriving me. I am sure that it is the EP Test E at 600mg/week. I amtrying to focus some of that energy in the gym but it seems like the harder Ipush in the gym the stronger the sex drive gets. 


TotalCalories so far today = 1090
Carbs - 18
Protein - 48
Fats - 34

Pre-WorkoutMeal
2 servings Oatmeal
1 ScoopCasein
2 tbls PB


Post WorkoutMeal
3 extralarge eggs
3 egg whites
6 oz steak

Meal 3
ProteinShake 0 carb 50gm protein
18 almonds


----------



## Push50 (Dec 17, 2018)

Monday -Upper Body Strength
RestPeriods: 120-180 seconds between sets

Wide GripPull Ups 6 x 12
Bent OverBarbell Row - 170 @ 5 x 6
Narrow GripT-Bar Row 105 @ 3 x 6
StandingOverhead Barbell Press - 45 @ 5 x 6
InclineDumbbell Press - 35?s @ 5 x 6
WeightedBench Dips - 25 @ 3 x 6
EZ Bar SkullCrushers - 75 @ 3 x 6
EZ Bar Bicep Curls - 75 @ 3 x 6
Meal 1
1 Scoop Whey
1/2 Scoop Casein
2 servings Oatmeal
2 tbls NaturalPB

Meal 2
3 ex. lgEggs
3 egg whites
4 oz ham steak

Meal 3
6 oz ChickenBreast
1 cupsaffron rice 
 1/2 cup corn


Current Calories and Macros: 1292 total calories
Carbs: 28
Proteins: 34
Fats: 38

Gear:
Test E 300mg
Deca 200mg


----------



## Push50 (Dec 19, 2018)

Still making changes to the diet.  

Meal 1(Pre-Workout)
2 packets Creamof Wheat
1/2 ScoopCasein Protein
1 scoopIsopure
2 TblsNatural PB

Meal 2(Post Workout)
3 Extra LgEggs
4 Egg Whites
6 oz steak

Meal 3
2 ScoopsIsopure Protein
18 almonds

TotalCalories: 1439
Macros:
Carbs - 16%
Fats -35%
Proteins - 49%


Tuesdays Workout as follows:
Lower Body Strength
Rest Periods: 120-180seconds between sets
Squats - 220@5 x 6
Front Squats - 170@3 x 6
Deadlifts - 175@5 x 6
Lying Leg Curls - 70@3 x 6
Seated Calf Raises - 105@3 x 6 w/toes (In, Out, Straight)
Standing Calf Raises - 220@5 x 6 w/toes (In, Out, Straight) 
No gear today.  

No workouts on Wednesday. I did some stretches and yoga for 45 minutes and then hit the treadmillfor 30 minutes at 3.5 mph/8% incline.


----------



## Push50 (Dec 22, 2018)

Last 3 days have been chaos. I was supposed to start my vacation today but ended up working. Now vacation starts and I will catch up on the log tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Push50 (Dec 24, 2018)

*So!!! The last few days of the past week were total chaostrying to get ready and leave for vacation. Sometimes it is a bitch being the boss. Now that everything is squared away, I know that I have the right peoplefor the job and I will not have to worry about anything while I am gone.  *
*I have not been satisfied with my workout routine soI am going to amp it up. I feel like I have been wasting time and pussy footingmy workout.  This was a suggested routinefrom another member, a good and simple workout, but it just is not for me.  I think I became a little complacent and reluctantto change just because of the extra, all be it little, amount of work involvedwith establishing another routine. *
*Here is my Monday workout, and I must admit, I am hurtinglike a little bitch right now.  I musthave done something right in the change up.  *

*Diet is pretty much the same.  I am not focusing on the calories as much asthe consistency.  I know that my caloriesare lower than where I had expected to see them but if I can garner positive results,where I am at then that is all I am after. *
*Pre-workout*
*2 packets oatmeal*
*.5 scoop casein*
*1 scoop whey*

*Post Workout*
*6 oz steak*
*3 eggs*
*3 egg whites*

*Meal 3*
*4 oz pork loin*
*1-1/2 cups saffron rice*

*Meal 5*
*50gm Isopure Protein*
*18 almonds*

*Meal 6*
*Turkey Meat Balls (Not eaten yet so I do not knowwhat sides my wife is making)*



*Monday*
*Shoulders, Biceps,Forearms, Abs. & Oblique?s*


*Shoulders:*
Superman -      35@10x10
Arnold Press -      30@10x10
Military Press
Front -       60@10x10
Back - 60@10x10

Front raises -      15@10x10
Side Raises -      15@10x10
Lat Pushdowns -      50@10x10
Seated Lat      raises - 15@10x10

*Biceps:*
Preacher Curls      - 30@10x10
Hammer Curls - 30@10x10
1 Arm Curls      Front - 30@10x10
Reverse      Pulldowns w/(Negatives) - 50@10x10
Incline Curls -      30@10x10
Concentration      Curls - 30@10x10
Reverse EZ Bar      Curls - N/A
Wrist Curls -      10@10x10
Wrist      Extensions - 10@10x10
Wrist Rotations      - 10@10x10

*Abs/Oblique?s:*
Cable Crunch -      50@10x10
Half Ball      Crunch - 50 each side
Rocky 4's - 5x8
Leg Lifts - 30@30seconds
Oblique Crunch      - 30 each side
Scissors 100
Side Plank      w/Hip Flex - N/A
Wood Choppers -      15@5x10 each side


----------



## Push50 (Dec 25, 2018)

*Tuesday*
With it being Christmas meals are obviously a little a skew.  The rest of today's meals will be Italian Christmas Dinner:
Spaghetti with (beef) MeatSauce
Shrimp Alfredo
Chicken Alfredo
Fried Ravioli (Spinachand Ricotta) 
Garlic & Cheese SourDough Bread
Salad
Cheese Cake
Cup Cakes

*Pre-Workout*
Cream of Wheat
0.5 scoops Casein
1 Scoop Isopure
0.5 cup milk

*Post Workout*
3 eggs
3 egg whites
2 White Toast
2 tbls PB


*Chest, Triceps*


*Chest*:
Bench Press 
Inclined 85@10x10
Declined 85@10x10
Flat 85@10x10

Flies
Inclined 15@10x10
Declined 15@10x10
Flat 15@10x10

High Cables 30@10x10
Cable Cross-Overs 30@10x10

*Triceps:*
Overhead Extensions
Single 35@10x10
EZ Bar 50@10x10

Skull Crushers 50@10x10
Rope Pulldowns 70@10x10
Tricep Push Downs 70@10x10
Closed Bench 85@10x10
Reverse Preacher Curl 50@10x10
Reverse E-Z Bar w/(Negatives)      50@10x10


----------



## Push50 (Dec 26, 2018)

*Wednesday*

Wednesday?s workout is the same as Mondays.  Diet today was leftover Shrimp Alfredo, Spaghettiand cheesy garlic bread.  One more day ofleftovers and then back on diet.   No Gear today.
*Shoulders, Biceps,Forearms, Abs. & Oblique?s*


 
*Shoulders:* 
 
Superman -      35@10x10 
Arnold Press -      30@10x10 
Military Press 
 
Front -       60@10x10 
Back -       60@10x10 
 
Front raises -      15@10x10 
Side Raises -      15@10x10 
Lat Pushdowns -      50@10x10 
Seated Lat      raises - 15@10x10 
 
*Biceps:* 
 
Preacher Curls      - 30@10x10 
Hammer Curls -      30@10x10 
1 Arm Curls      Front - 30@10x10 
Reverse      Pulldowns w/(Negatives) - 50@10x10 
Incline Curls -      30@10x10 
Concentration      Curls - 30@10x10 
Reverse EZ Bar      Curls - N/A 
Wrist Curls -      10@10x10 
Wrist      Extensions - 10@10x10 
Wrist Rotations      - 10@10x10 
 
*Abs/Oblique?s:* 
 
Cable Crunch -      50@10x10 
Half Ball      Crunch - 50 each side 
Rocky 4?s - 5x8 
Leg Lifts -      30@30seconds 
Oblique Crunch      - 30 each side 
Scissors 100 
Side Plank      w/Hip Flex - N/A 
Wood Choppers -      15@5x10 each side


----------



## Push50 (Dec 28, 2018)

*Diet is getting back on schedule.  *
*Pre-Workout*
*2 packets Cream of Wheat*
*0.5 scoop casein*
*1 scoop Isopure*
*2 tbls. PB*

*PostWorkout*
*3 eggs*
*3 egg whites*
*5 oz sirloin*

*Meal 3*
*Protein Shake*
*18 almonds*
*Friday* 
*Legs, Calves, Butt*



Squats 170@10x10

Front Squats 100@10x10

Extensions 50@10x10

Standing Curls25@10x10

Lying Curls 65@10x10

Calf Raises Standing(toes in, out, straight)170@10x10 each direction

Calf Raises Seated(toes in, out, straight)50@10x10 each direction

Walking Lunges 35@5

Straight Leg Deads 60@10x10

Donkey Kicks 5sx20

Step-Ups 5x20

Cable Hip (Ad/Abductions) 20@10x10


----------



## Derek Wilson (Dec 29, 2018)

Awesome journey, Brah! Good to see!


----------



## Push50 (Jan 4, 2019)

Missed a few days of posting. Been on vacation and the wife has had me hopping. I will post today?s meals and workouts later. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Push50 (Jan 5, 2019)

Diet is getting back on track and the wife is letting me slow downa little so that I can get on the computer. I am ready to go back to work so that I can get some rest. HAHA! ~!
Seriously, I have enjoyed the downtime with my wife and daughterbut it is time to tighten everything up and start busting it again.  

*Thursday*
*Pre-Workout*
*2 packets oatmeal*
*0.5 scoop casein*
*1 scoop Isopure*
*2 tbls. PB*

*PostWorkout*
*3 eggs*
*3 egg whites*
*5 oz ham steak*

*Meal 3*
*Protein Shake*
*18 almonds*

*Meal 4*
*8 oz chicken breast*
*2cup green beans*
*1 cup potatoes boiled*

*Meal 5*
*Protein Shake*
*18 almonds*



*Triceps:*
Overhead      Extensions
Single - 30@10x10
2 Hand - 35@10x0
EZ Bar -       65@10x10

Skull Crushers      - 65@10x10
Rope Pulldowns -      70@10x10
Tricep Push      Downs - 70@10x0
Closed Bench - 100@10x10
Reverse      Preacher Curl - 65@10x10
Reverse E-Z Bar      w/(Negatives) - 45@10x10

*Abs/Oblique?s:*
Cable Crunch      50@5x20
Half Ball      Crunch 25@25x20
Rocky 4?s 5x10
Leg Lifts 10x20
Oblique Crunch      10x20
Scissors 10x20
Side Plank      w/Hip Flex 10x20
Wood Choppers      35@50x10

*Friday*
*Pre-Workout*
*2 packets Cream of Wheat*
*0.5 scoop casein*
*1 scoop Isopure*
*2 tbls. PB*

*PostWorkout*
*3 eggs*
*3 egg whites*
*5 oz sirloin*

*Meal 3*
*Protein Shake*
*18 almonds*

*Meal 4*
*8 oz sirloin*
*2cup broccoli *
*1 cup potatoes boiled*

*Meal 5*
*Protein Shake*
*18 almonds*

*Legs, Calves, Butt*



Squats 170@10x10
Front Squats 100@10x10
Extensions 50@10x10
Standing Curls25@10x10
Lying Curls 65@10x10
Calf Raises Standing(toes in, out, straight)170@10x10 each direction
Calf Raises Seated(toes in, out, straight)50@10x10 each direction
Walking Lunges 35@5
Straight Leg Deads 60@10x10
Donkey Kicks 5sx20
Step-Ups 5x20
Cable Hip (Ad/Abductions) 20@10x10
*Saturday*
*Pre-Workout*
*2 packets oatmeal*
*0.5 scoop casein*
*1 scoop Isopure*
*2 tbls. PB*

*PostWorkout*
*4 eggs*
*5 oz sirloin *
*1 cup potatoes *

*Meal 3*
*Protein Shake*
*18 almonds*

*Meal 4*
*8 oz chicken breast*
*2cup green beans*
*1 cup potatoes boiled*

*Meal 5*
*Protein Shake*
*18 almonds*
*Upper Back, Lower Back, Traps*



*Upper     Back*
Pull Ups - 10x10
Wide Grip Pull Downs - 140@10x10
Bent over Barbell Row - 100@10x10
T-Bar Row - 90@10x10
Closed Grip Pull Downs -      140@10x10
Dumbbell Pullovers - 35@10x10

*Lower     Back:*
Reverse Grip Lat Pull downs -      140@10x10
Closed Grip Rows - 90@10x10
Dead Lifts - 100@10x10
Good Mornings65@10x10



*Traps:*
Shrugs (Barbell)170@10x10
Reverse Shrugs (Barbell)170@10x10
High Row65@10x10


----------



## Montego (Jan 5, 2019)

Getting dialed in!


----------



## Push50 (Jan 7, 2019)

*Monday*

*Pre-workout*
*2 packets oatmeal*
*? scoop casein*
*1 scoop whey*

*Post Workout*
*6 oz steak*
*2 eggs*
*5 egg whites*

*Meal 3*
*1 scoop Isopure*
*1 scoop Casein*
*5 egg whites*
*1 cup oats*

*Meal 4*
*6 oz chicken breast*
*1 cup Brussel sprouts*
*1 cup stuffing*

*Meal 5*
*1 Scoop Ispopure*
*1 Scoop Casein*
*18 Almonds*


*Meal 6*
*TBD*

*Monday*
*Shoulders, Biceps,Forearms, Abs. & Oblique?s*


*Shoulders:*
Superman -      35@10x10
Arnold Press -      30@10x10
Military Press
Front -       60@10x10
Back -       60@10x10

Front raises -      15@10x10
Side Raises -      15@10x10
Lat Pushdowns -      50@10x10
Seated Lat      raises - 15@10x10

*Biceps:*
Preacher Curls      - 65@10x10
Hammer Curls -      30@10x10
1 Arm Curls      Front - 30@10x10
Reverse      Pulldowns w/(Negatives) - 50@10x10
Incline Curls -      30@10x10
Concentration      Curls - 30@10x10

Wrist Curls -      10@10x10
Wrist      Extensions - 10@10x10
Wrist Rotations      - 10@10x10

*Abs/Oblique?s:*
Cable Crunch -      50@10x10
Half Ball      Crunch - 50 each side
Rocky 4's - 5x8
Leg Lifts -      30@30seconds
Oblique Crunch      - 40 each side
Scissors 100
Wood Choppers -      15@5x10 each side


----------



## Push50 (Jan 8, 2019)

*Tuesday*
*Chest, Triceps, Abs./Oblique?s*
*Pre-Workout*
*5egg Whites*
*1scoop casein*
*11340*

*Post Workout*
*1eggs*
*5egg whites*
*5oz ham steak*
*2slices white bread*

*Meal 3*
*ProteinShake*
*1scoop Isopure*
*0.5scoop Casein*
*5egg whites*
*1cup milk*

*Meal 4*
*5.5oz 90/10 ground Beef Patty*
*2cupbroccoli *
*1cup stuffing*

*Meal 5*
*TBD*


*Meal 6*
*ProteinShake*
*1Scoop Casein*
*5egg Whites*
*2scoops PB Powder*


 
*Chest*: 
 
Bench Press 
 
Inclined 75@10x10 
Declined       35.s@10x10 
Flat 100@10x10 
 
Flies 
 
Inclined 15?s@10x10 
Declined 15?s@10x10 
Seated       Butterflies 70@10x10 
 
High Cables  30@10x10 
Cable      Cross-Overs 30@10x10 

 


 
*Triceps:* 
 
Overhead Extensions 
 
Single - 30@10x10 
EZ Bar - 65@10x10 
 
Skull Crushers - 65@10x10 
Rope Pulldowns - 70@10x10 
Tricep Push Downs - 70@10x0 
Closed Bench - 60@10x10 
 
*Abs/Oblique?s:* 
 
Cable Crunch 50@5x20 
Half Ball Crunch 25@25x20 
Rocky 4?s 5x10 
Leg Lifts 10x20 
Oblique Crunch 10x20 
Scissors 10x20 
Wood Choppers 35@50


----------



## Push50 (Jan 9, 2019)

Wednesday?s workout was not the best.  Feeling rough today.  Got my meals in but it was not easy.  Spent most of the day at the ER with the wife,she?s ok and back home in bed.  I hopethat she will be feeling better in a few days.  
*Shoulders, Biceps,Forearms, Abs. & Oblique?s*


 
*Shoulders:* 
 
Superman -      35@10x10 
Military Press 
 
Front -       60@10x10 
Back -       60@10x10 
 
 
*Biceps:* 
 
Preacher Curls      - 30@10x10 
Hammer Curls -      30@10x10 
Wrist Curls -      10@10x10 
Wrist      Extensions - 10@10x10 
Wrist Rotations      - 10@10x10 

 

*Pre-Workout*
*5 egg Whites*
*1 scoop casein*
*1 1340*

*Post Workout*
*1 eggs*
*5 egg whites*
*5 oz sirloin*

*Meal 3*
*Protein Shake*
*1 scoop Isopure*
*0.5 scoop Casein*
*5 egg whites*
*1 cup milk*

*Meal 4*
*5.5 oz 90/10 ground Beef Patty*
*2cup broccoli *

*Meal 5*
*Homemade Chicken Pot Pie*


----------



## Push50 (Jan 10, 2019)

Feeling better today.  Gotworkout in and meals are on track.
*Pre-Workout*
*2 packets oatmeal*
*0.5 scoop casein*
*1 scoop Isopure*
*2 tbls. PB Powder*

*PostWorkout*
*3 eggs*
*3 egg whites*
*5 oz sirloin steak*

*Meal 3*
*5 egg whites*
*1scoop Isopure*
*18 almonds*

*Meal 4*
*8 oz chicken breast*
*2cup broccoli*

*Meal 5*
*Chicken Pot Pie*
*Meal 6*
*5 egg whites*
*1 scoop casein*
*18 almonds*






 
*Chest*: 
 
Bench Press 
 
Inclined 75@10x10 
Declined       35.s@10x10 
Flat 100@10x10 
 
Flies 
 
Inclined 15?s@10x10 
Declined       15?s@10x10 
Seated Butterflies       70@10x10 
 
High Cables  30@10x10 
Cable      Cross-Overs 30@10x10 
 
*Triceps:* 
 
Overhead      Extensions 
 
Single -       30@10x10 
2 Hand -       35@10x0 
EZ Bar -       65@10x10 
 
Skull Crushers      - 65@10x10 
Rope Pulldowns      - 70@10x10 
Tricep Push      Downs - 70@10x0 
Closed Bench -      100@10x10 
Reverse      Preacher Curl - 65@10x10 
 
*Abs/Oblique?s:* 
 
Cable Crunch      50@5x20 
Half Ball      Crunch 25@25x20 
Rocky 4?s 5x10 
Leg Lifts 10x20 
Oblique Crunch      10x20 
Scissors 10x20 
Side Plank      w/Hip Flex 10x20 
Wood      Choppers 35@50x10


----------



## Push50 (Jan 11, 2019)

*Pre-Workout*
*2 packets Cream of Wheat*
*0.5 scoop casein*
*1 scoop Isopure*
*2 tbls. PB Powder*

*PostWorkout*
*2 eggs*
*5 egg whites*
*5 oz sirloin*

*Meal 3*
*1 Scoop Isopure*
*5 egg whites*
*18 almonds*

*Meal 4*
*6 oz 90/10 Beef Patty*
*2cup broccoli *

*Meal 5*
*1 Scoop Isopure*
*5 egg whites*
*18 almonds*

*Legs, Calves, Butt*



Squats 170@10x10

Front Squats 100@10x10

Extensions 50@10x10

Standing Curls25@10x10

Lying Curls 65@10x10

Calf Raises Standing(toes in, out, straight)170@10x10 each direction

Calf Raises Seated(toes in, out, straight)50@10x10 each direction

Walking Lunges 35@5

Straight Leg Deads 60@10x10

Donkey Kicks 5sx20

Step-Ups 5x20

Cable Hip (Ad/Abductions) 20@10x10


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jan 13, 2019)

Push50 said:


> Missed a few days of posting. Been on vacation and the wife has had me hopping. I will post today?s meals and workouts later.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Good and waiting for more!


----------



## Push50 (Jan 14, 2019)

This ismy last week of my bulking cycle.  I have250 mg of test e left and I will run this at 50mg week, which is my current TRTdose.  I will have my previous test resultsat 50mg/week to compare with current labs. My doctor only runs my free test which was at 105 pg/ml in October justprior to the start of this cycle..

*Saturday*
*Pre-Workout*
*2 packets oatmeal*
*5 egg whites*
*1 scoop Isopure*
*2 tbls. PB*

*PostWorkout*
*2 eggs*
*3 egg whites*
*5 oz sirloin *

*Meal 3*
*Protein Shake*
*18 almonds*

*Meal 4*
*8 oz chicken breast*
*2cup green beans*
*1 cup potatoes boiled*

*Upper Back, Lower Back, Traps*


 
*Upper     Back* 
 
Pull Ups - 10x10 
Wide Grip Pull Downs - 140@10x10 
Bent over Barbell Row - 100@10x10 
T-Bar Row - 90@10x10 
Closed Grip Pull Downs -      140@10x10 
Dumbbell Pullovers - 35@10x10 
 
*Lower     Back:* 
 
Reverse Grip Lat Pull downs -      140@10x10 
Closed Grip Rows - 90@10x10 
Dead Lifts - 100@10x10 
Good Mornings65@10x10 



*Traps:*

Shrugs (Barbell, Dumbbell)170@10x10

Reverse Shrugs (Barbell, Dumbbell)170@10x10

High Row65@10x10

 
*Sunday workout*
Shoveledsnow for 2.5 hours
3driveways and sidewalks
1-houryoga
Massageswith the wife


----------



## Push50 (Jan 14, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Push50 (Jan 14, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Push50 (Jan 15, 2019)

*7 point calipers show that I have increasedin BF by 1.5%. Not too bad but I would have liked to stay where Iwas.  I am currently weighing in at 189.2 so I have gained 6.5 lbs thatare not fat and some I am sure is water. I will start cutting the water and weigh again in a week to see where Istabilize at.


Chest, Triceps, Abs./Oblique?s*
*Pre-Workout*
*5egg Whites*
*1scoop casein*
*2 packets oatmeal*

*Post Workout*
*2eggs*
*5egg whites*
*5oz steak*

*Meal 3*
*ProteinShake*
*1scoop Isopure*
*0.5scoop Casein*
*5egg whites*
*1cup milk*
*Meal 4*
*5.5oz Turkey Breast*
*2cupbroccoli *
*1cup stuffing*
*Meal 5*
*TBD*
*Meal 6*
*ProteinShake*
*1Scoop Casein*
*5egg Whites*
*2scoops PB Powder*



*Chest*:
Bench Press
Inclined 75@10x10
Declined       35.s@10x10
Flat 100@10x10

Flies
Inclined 15?s@10x10
Declined       15?s@10x10
Seated Butterflies       70@10x10

High Cables  30@10x10
Cable      Cross-Overs 30@10x10




*Triceps:*
Overhead Extensions
Single - 30@10x10
EZ Bar - 65@10x10

Skull Crushers - 65@10x10
Rope Pulldowns - 70@10x10
Tricep Push Downs - 70@10x0
Closed Bench - 60@10x10

*Abs/Oblique?s:*
Cable Crunch 50@5x20
Half Ball Crunch 25@25x20
Rocky 4?s 5x10
Leg Lifts 10x20
Oblique Crunch 10x20
Scissors 10x20
Wood Choppers 35@50


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jan 20, 2019)

Push50 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Looking good and I am going to your fan, buddy.


----------



## Big Bart (Jul 31, 2020)

Looking good bro


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 31, 2020)

I wonder what happened to push! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Push50 (Aug 2, 2020)

I?m still around brother. Pop in once in a while to see what everyone is up to. Works been keeping me busy. Company opened a new plant and bought 2 more so my work loads increased by 10% +/- 2% depending on DOT projects. Been working 14+ hours days the past 2 months or so. 
Had hip surgery In November slow recovery but I?m getting back to it. Lifting a lot of volume but not going heavy. Increasing cardio but sometimes it still causes a little pain. Mostly when I over do it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

